
NAFTA: U.S. proposal for cross-border data storage at odds with B.C., N.S. law - dleslie
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/nafta-data-storage-privacy-1.4220272
======
tonyarkles
I've run into similar restrictions twice with clients.

For one, we had to put together a homebrewed Twilio-like service that
connected to Canadian SIP trunks. That was a fun project and I learned way
more about telephony and VoIP than I'd ever cared to :). Super fun though,
there's still something magical about making an HTTP request and having your
phone ring, and, for me at least, it's even more magical once you know how all
the machinery works to make that happen.

The other was pretty straightforward: immigration lawyer who needed Canadian-
hosted email. His concern was Patriot-Act-related. Having read the Canadian
privacy legislation and the Patriot Act, he felt that he couldn't
simultaneously be compliant with both laws if the server was hosted in the
USA. Canadian privacy law requires you to disclose to your customer if their
data is accessed, and the Patriot Act requires you to keep your mouth shut.

